# le cas échéant



## madobade

hola!
no encuentro por ninguna parte la traducción de la palabra échant. ¿Alguien puede decirme qué significa?
Gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola madobade y bienvenida al foro:
Por favor, coloca una oración completa donde aparezca la palabra buscada, tema, algún detalle, gracias.
Lee las reglas del foro y las FAQ, así te interiorizas bien cómo funciona el foro.
Encontré: le cas échéant = *llegado el caso*
Supongo que hay una falta de ortografía...


----------



## edwingill

si fuera necesario


----------



## madobade

Gracias, me ha sido de mucha ayuda!!


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonjour,

Je voulais vous demander s'il existe d'autres expressions pour "*le cas échéant*"?

*Il devra préciser le cas échéant ses motivations pour ce travail.*
*Deberá precisar llegado el caso sus motivaciones para este trabajo.
*
_Merci d'avance._


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Llegado el caso" o "si llega el caso" son las traducciones habituales.

*Deberá precisar, llegado el caso, sus motivaciones para este trabajo.*


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Merci beaucoup Tina, je voulais vous demander si cette expression est liée uniquement au circonstanciel de temps?


----------



## siibert

On peut utiliser aussi "si se da el caso".  Il est bien colloquiel et formal.


----------



## prorrumpir

en contextos jurídicos también aparece entre comas :"en su caso"
Ejemplo: Añádase, en su caso, "y soltería" " y viudez", " y estado de divorciado"


----------



## Yucatan

sé que llego tarde, pero estoy buscando residencia en francia, y uno de los requisitos es el siguiente:
Justificatifs de revenus (le cas échéant)
yo creo que en este caso, la traducción sería "si procede"
por si a alguno os ayuda...
saludos!


----------



## franro2003

cela semble juste


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yucatan said:


> sé que llego tarde, pero estoy buscando residencia en francia, y uno de los requisitos es el siguiente:
> Justificatifs de revenus (le cas échéant)
> yo creo que en este caso, la traducción sería "si procede"
> por si a alguno os ayuda...
> saludos!


Hola:
Depende del contexto (por eso se suele pedir) y sí, en este caso, se puede traducir por "si procede".
Ver este hilo sobre el tema: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lZA0iQjV2Y8J:forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D247973+%22le+cas+%C3%A9ch%C3%A9ant%22+si+procede&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com


----------



## intlegis

Hola, 

En los textos y documentos legales no suele usarse "si procede", el término exacto para "le cas échéant" sería "en su caso".

"Se señalará en forma precisa la cuestión de constitucionalidad y, en su caso, el vicio o vicios de inconstitucionalidad que se aducen".

Espero que os sirva


----------



## franro2003

Quizás se pueda decir que "si procede" aparece en textos administrativos.


----------



## jfbujalance

Estoy de acuerdo con Prorrumpir y Intlegis: en texto legales y administrativos se emplea *en su caso*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, *en su caso* es una buena traducción, pero no podemos restringirlo a esta sola expresión. También puede corresponder a : *en caso de que* ; *si procede* ; *si procediere*, todos ya citados.

Y quizás haya más posibilidades en el lenguaje jurídico.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chinesca

*Nueva pregunta*​
Tengo problema para traducir la parte subrayada. Alguien me puede ayudar? Se trato de un contrato pre-matrimonial.

A ce sujet,  l'apporteur  déclare n'avoir,  personnellement,  ni créé ni conféré aucune  servitude  pouvant  grever le ou  lesdits  biens  et, qu'á  sa  connaissance,  il n'existe pas d'autres servitudes ou obligations que celles relatées le cas échéant ci• apres,  de la situation naturelle des lieux, de la loi,  des réglements d'urbanisme,  des anciens titres de propriété.
Mi intento:
Al respecto, el aportante declara no tener, personalmente, ni crear ni conferir servidumbre alguna que puedan gravar dicho(s) bien(es) y que, a su saber, no existen otras servidumbres u obligaciones que las descritas anterioremente, llegado el caso,  resultantes de la situación natural del lugar, de la ley, de los reglamentos urbanos, de antiguos títulos de propiedad.


----------



## Semiotec

Creo que sería adecuado decir "si fuera necesario".


*Gracias por no revisar frases enteras. La respuesta debe limitarse a la expresión anunciada en el título. (regla 5)
Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## Paquita

celles relatées le cas échéant ci• apres
Debes leer: celles relatées ci-après ( le cas échéant)

Tal vez puedas decir "si procede"


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Paquita said:


> Tal vez puedas decir "si procede"



Hola. Me gusta esta propuesta. Quizá, para mantener "caso", "en caso de ser procedente" -y si no, "de ser procedente", a secas.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En España, lo habitual en textos jurídicos es *si procediere.*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

No tengo la menor idea acerca de lo que es la literatura jurídica española, sólo acotaré que -quizá sólo sea mi impresión desde aquí- el Futuro del Modo Subjuntivo parecería estar en vías de extinción. Ahora, que queda bien, queda bien. Ni la menor objeción. Técnicamente, podría ser la mejor opción.


----------

